# relaxed thailand?



## tatianasilva (Jul 1, 2014)

hi ! 

im planning to move to thailand but i wanted to know how does it feel to live there ? 
im in london now so wanted to move away from huge city, pressure , hurry, etc ... 

im planning on becoming a scuba diver instructor , live next to the beach , easy going people, etc ... does this feel possible to do in thailand?


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

tatianasilva said:


> hi !
> 
> im planning to move to thailand but i wanted to know how does it feel to live there ?
> im in london now so wanted to move away from huge city, pressure , hurry, etc ...
> ...


Yes , very possible - already hundreds of expats have been doing this for many years as a way of living in Thailand with paid work.

You won't get rich but you'll certainly get your more relaxed , easy going lifestyle in a tropical seaside setting although as a regular diver in Thailand I see the recreational dive businesses work their instructors fairly hard.


----------



## tatianasilva (Jul 1, 2014)

why you think is hard in that field?


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

tatianasilva said:


> why you think is hard in that field?


When you say "hard" I presume you mean salary wise. Scuba diving instructor or dive master work is very popular in Thailand and competition for available jobs is quite high so as per the laws of economics dive shop bosses can pick and choose their staff with salary scales accordingly.

If you're a good diver with good experience you'll find your niche alright. If you don't currently have your DM ticket and plan to start from scratch than you'll be working your way up from the lower rungs of the business. You'll need keeness and dedication to get ahead , as with any business.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Tatianasilva, in another post you state that you are about to work in Bangkok.
No scuba-activity in Bangkok!!
Most scuba-activities can be found on the islands in the South of Thailand and some in the Pattaya area.
As Mweiga stated, there are lots of diving-instructors and just 2 short seasons with income-potentials.


----------

